# ** How to lose access to the Habanos Forum. **



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

You are about to enter one of the forums dedicated to Cuban Cigars. We ask you to accept this Cuban Cigar User Agreement upon entering the Cuban cigar related forums.

While Cuban cigars are not illegal everywhere, they are in the United States. For that reason we do not allow the discussion of the acquisition of Cuban cigars for our U.S. members, and would ask our international members to respect this as well.

As a result of U.S. Law members here may not:

Post links to sites that sell Cuban cigars.
Post requests to buy or sell Cuban Cigars.
Puff adds a bit to things you may not do:

Post requests for sources or offers to provide sources to buy Cuban Cigars.
Post pictures or words that depict how Cuban cigars were illegally shipped or received.
If you choose not to follow these guidelines, it can result in the loss of access to areas of Puff, and potentially loss of membership.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

BUMP for the newer guys!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bumping this one for those who haven't read it.


----------

